# JEDEC standard ram & non-ECC ram



## b3atofang3l

Hey, i am wanting to buy a Mushkin EM2-5300 2x1GB JEDEC standard ram, however, i can also buy the Mushkin HP2-5300 (eXtreme performance type) that are not JEDEC and can be overclocked...

are there difference between JEDEC and non-ECC ram??






Thanks


----------



## Geoff

JEDEC doesn't mean it's ECC.  There is no reason to buy ECC RAM for a desktop PC, and most motherboard won't accept it as far as I know.

JEDEC is a standard, and most if not all 965 motherboards require it, because non-JEDEC compliant memory may run over 1.8v, and therefor may not work in most 965 motherboards.


----------



## b3atofang3l

wuts non-ECC? 

b) does JEDEC consider to be non-ECC?


----------



## StrangleHold

Error Correction Circuitry


----------



## b3atofang3l

is JEDEC non-ECC??????:S


----------



## Cromewell

http://www.jedec.org/

JEDEC is a standards orginization.


----------



## b3atofang3l

......? You still h avent answered my question, i am trying to ask if non-ECC can be consider JEDEC?

b) is JEDEC slower than other memory?


----------



## Geoff

b3atofang3l said:


> ......? You still h avent answered my question, i am trying to ask if non-ECC can be consider JEDEC?
> 
> b) is JEDEC slower than other memory?



You don't understand, JEDEC is a standard, not a type of RAM.

JEDEC is mainly non-ECC< but there may be some JEDEC ECC as well.

JEDEC compliant RAM simply means that the memory has to meet a certain criteria, such as it can't go over 1.8v.  So some motherboards (mainly the 965 series), can't support RAM over 1.8v, so in other words, it has to be JEDEC compliant.

So no, JEDEC RAM doesn't necessarily mean its slower.


----------



## b3atofang3l

oh..thank you for your clerificiaton


----------

